# Looking for feedback on budget focusing lights: Romisen RC-29/C6



## gunga (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey all,

I've seen a few reviews for the Romisen RC-29 (AA) and RC-C6 (CR123) and wanted to ask a few things.

- I know the flood is good, and the throw is good, but how is it for the beams in between? Good, bad, ugly?

- Is the lense plastic? Should i be worried about scratching?

- Any other thoughts on the lights?


I picked up a 15880 driver from DX (AA/14500) and was thinking of picking up another Romisen to mod, either RC-G2 or RC-29.

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## underdunk (Feb 4, 2010)

I can't speak from personal experience but I've been researching this light. It seems there that it's best if you only care about the two extremes, flood or throw. If you're looking for something in between, look elsewhere.

As discussed in this thread: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3211641&postcount=11


----------



## wingnut86 (Feb 4, 2010)

I have the RC-C6 Q5, and although it doesn't put out a whole lot of light, probably somewhere between 60 and 70 lumens, it does throw pretty good for it's size. I find that the in between is rather nice. As in when it is adjusted to where the square shape finally turns round. No spill what so ever, but a nice large round spot...Pretty useful IMHO. Wish I would have waited for the Warm White version though...


----------



## tbenedict (Feb 4, 2010)

Great question gunga. I've been wondering the same thing. 

I have been wanting a two mode AA warm tint model, but have been hesitant without many review.


----------



## gunga (Feb 4, 2010)

I like the feedback. I may still get an RC-29 and put in the 15880 driver (set for 3 modes).


----------



## boomhauer (Feb 4, 2010)

If you're on the fence, I'd say go for it. It's a fun little light with great throw and beautiful flood. I don't mind the "in-between", but I rarely use it there, anyway. Can't tell with certainty whether the lens is glass or plastic while it's in the head, but I can't argue with the clarity. Overall, feels like good quality.


----------



## underdunk (Feb 5, 2010)

Is the RC29 the same size as a G2?


----------



## wingnut86 (Feb 5, 2010)

The lens is plastic BTW.


----------



## Nautic (Feb 5, 2010)

underdunk said:


> Is the RC29 the same size as a G2?



The G2 are ½ inch longer than the RC29, but the bezel are wider on the latter.


----------



## Linger (Feb 5, 2010)

Gunga,
I have the ww. The in-between are not so good for white walling, but usable for everything else. If you needed a uniformly distributed light pattern, say for looking for something, any position on this 'zoom' light is way better then a reflector will give. Using reflector lights to locate small items on floors is a PITA.
Best full range is the dx x2000 flood-to-zoom P4 18650 light. Almost flawless for most of the range, and next to the rominsen it does have a 'smoother' beam for most focal lengths.

*no worries re: scratched lens - the outragous bezel will protect it well.


----------



## sol-leks (Feb 6, 2010)

I liked my rc-29 so much I ordered a rc-c6 II WW from shiningbeam yesterday. I don't think you will be disappointed if you buy it.


----------



## dirtech (Feb 16, 2010)

There are regions in between flood and throw that have a brighter ring of light around the hotspot and as you further adjust from spot to flood the circle of light becomes more uniform. I have the nuetral white version that I swapped a two mode 1amp driver in that takes 14500 only. Much brighter. Plastic lens on mine, but i'm not gentle with it and so far its holding up fine.


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Apr 4, 2010)

I have a question about the RC-29 (1xAA)

In another thread, the comment was made that
- in flood mode when the head of the RC-29/RC-C6 is cranked down the flashlight is very small
- in throw mode the flashlight is about the same size as the RC-N3

flood mode:
http://img.geocaching.com/cache/fb416778-9c21-4667-933a-610854d67a00.jpg

throw mode:
http://img.geocaching.com/cache/9c38d415-c61d-4ab3-a9e5-6c61f930f564.jpg


How long is the RC-29 when the head is cranked down as much as possible ?


----------



## Nautic (Apr 4, 2010)

MojaveMoon07 said:


> I have a question about the RC-29 (1xAA)
> 
> In another thread, the comment was made that
> - in flood mode when the head of the RC-29/RC-C6 is cranked down the flashlight is very small
> ...




Exactly 10 cm (flood). In throw 11 cm.


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Apr 4, 2010)

Nautic said:


> Exactly 10 cm (flood). In throw 11 cm.








Thank you

Does anyone EDC the RC-29 ? I don't have any experience carrying a 1xAA flashlight, so I don't know if it'd be (in)convenient to EDC a flashlight like the RC-29.


----------



## Tuikku (Apr 4, 2010)

boomhauer said:


> If you're on the fence, I'd say go for it. It's a fun little light with great throw and beautiful flood. I don't mind the "in-between", but I rarely use it there, anyway. Can't tell with certainty whether the lens is glass or plastic while it's in the head, but I can't argue with the clarity. Overall, feels like good quality.



I´ve had RC-C6 for a while now.
I use Li-ion CR123, lasts about 60min?
Is told to be 90lumen, with li-ion beats 115lumen Led-Lenser easily.

Flood is nice, round and smooth.
Has worked like it should.

All in all, I give thumbs up for RC-C6 for price/quality.

Annoying: you gotta twist really couple of times to get from flood to throw :|


----------



## gcbryan (Apr 4, 2010)

Having had one for a while now, I'm guessing that my opinion is shared by some others and that is that it was fun to play with at first but it's not all that useful or efficient.

A regular general purpose light is better for most situations. How often do you need to put a tiny square spot on something 300 feet away?

The aspheric lens robs you of some light so a regular flashlight is brighter when used in any way other than extreme spot. The options for flood to throw lights aren't that great. I don't see any XP-G's or brighter emitters. Anything other than the DX models are overpriced.

It seems like a good idea and it may really be useful for some limited situations (I can't think of many) but led's in general aren't really all that great for real "throw" applications anyway. It just seems more like a novelty to me.

It's worth getting one to try out just because you're not out much money if you don't use it all that much.


----------



## dandism (Apr 4, 2010)

Actually,

I have the RC-29 and RC-G2. Both have XR-E Q5 and same driver (7880) installed. The RC-29's flood is brighter than the RC-G2's flood when in flood mode and the RC-29's "hot spot" is _way_ brighter than the RC-G2's hot spot when in throw mode. I love these cheap flood-throw lights!!!


----------



## Nautic (Apr 5, 2010)

MojaveMoon07 said:


> Thank you
> 
> Does anyone EDC the RC-29 ? I don't have any experience carrying a 1xAA flashlight, so I don't know if it'd be (in)convenient to EDC a flashlight like the RC-29.



I carry the C6 rather than the RC-29 because it have the same quality and features, but is brighter due to the RCR123A battery.

Besides due to the "strike bezel" on the endcap its not pocketfriendly. Using a holster is recommended.


----------



## jugornot (Apr 5, 2010)

I have the rc-c6 II ww from shining beam. It is alright as a toy but is not as practical as many other flashlights I own. I much prefer the tk20 for most things. I also got the 2xaa extension tube and the brightness is about the same with it. It will be relegated to a shelf somewhere or given to my wife.


----------



## dirtech (Apr 6, 2010)

I disagree about these not being useful/practical or are only toy lights. Flood is perfect for close up illumination that I use when trail running in the dark. The neutral white spot throws farther than my neutral white JetIIIM without any distracting spill which is great for spotting wildlife at night. Even the rather ugly white wall beam in between modes appear fine in outdoor use. Finally, its cheap price makes for a great all around beater light that I don't care what happens to if I'm doing crazy stuff outdoors.

Its an easily upgradable package as well. Emitter and driver are very easy to get to for future upgrades. BTW, I'm using a 14500 battery with a not stock driver.


----------



## Nautic (Apr 6, 2010)

dirtech said:


> I disagree about these not being useful/practical or are only toy lights. Flood is perfect for close up illumination that I use when trail running in the dark. The neutral white spot throws farther than my neutral white JetIIIM without any distracting spill which is great for spotting wildlife at night. Even the rather ugly white wall beam in between modes appear fine in outdoor use. Finally, its cheap price makes for a great all around beater light that I don't care what happens to if I'm doing crazy stuff outdoors.
> 
> Its an easily upgradable package as well. Emitter and driver are very easy to get to for future upgrades. BTW, I'm using a 14500 battery with a not stock driver.



A C6 called a toy :shakehead In throw mine has more punch than my SF with a R2 in it !! So I totally agree with your opinion.

I wonder if you could tell more about modding your RC29. I know how to take the light appart, but how do you remove the pill? Pictures maybe? What driver did you use instead of the original one? I would love to be able to use 14500´s in it.


----------



## dirtech (Apr 6, 2010)

After you get the head off the pill just unscrews. I used a 17mm two mode 7135 driver from KD. The driver is held in place by the pill being screwed down on top of it. I think a 15mm driver would be the corect fit if you want to solder it in place. Mine is working great as is and don't plan on replacing it.


----------



## Nautic (Apr 7, 2010)

dirtech said:


> After you get the head off the pill just unscrews. I used a 17mm two mode 7135 driver from KD. The driver is held in place by the pill being screwed down on top of it. I think a 15mm driver would be the corect fit if you want to solder it in place. Mine is working great as is and don't plan on replacing it.



Many thanks for the information DIRTECH. I´ll try that. :thanks:


----------



## sol-leks (Apr 7, 2010)

Just be careful disassembling, It's quite easy to get apart but you have to be careful, I knocked the led cover off of mine and totally screwed it up .
Also, it is easier to take apart than put back together. However, if you have done any modding before I'm guessing this we'll be easy for you. I am just a noob and a klutz. :laughing:


----------



## Nautic (Apr 7, 2010)

sol-leks said:


> Just be careful disassembling, It's quite easy to get apart but you have to be careful, I knocked the led cover off of mine and totally screwed it up .
> Also, it is easier to take apart than put back together. However, if you have done any modding before I'm guessing this we'll be easy for you. I am just a noob and a klutz. :laughing:



Thank you SOL-LEKS I´ll be very careful.


----------



## sithjedi333 (Apr 7, 2010)

Nautic,

Let us know how it goes and if you can, please take pics. Potential first time modder here thinking about replacing a C6 driver too.


----------



## dirtech (Apr 7, 2010)

Here is a pic of the sequential taking apart of this light.







the head comes off toward the tail of the light. the aluminum ring to the right of the head needs to come out by unscrewing so that the body can pass through the head.

The o-ring below the lens actually goes on top of the lens. However, there is an additional o-ring on the orange bezel so the o-ring can probably go under the lens as well.

Here is a close up of the new driver I put in to support 1x Lithium Ion rechargeable batter. You can see how it's hanging loose, but when the pill is screwed into the body it is held securely between the pill and body.






I wish all lights were this easy to access the parts for modding.


----------



## Nautic (Apr 7, 2010)

Very nice pictures. Just what I needed. The pill in mine are a bit tight, but as pictures say more than many words, I know what to do.

Many thanks


----------



## sithjedi333 (Apr 8, 2010)

Dirtech, what side board will fit, did you have to file down the 17mm to 15mm for it to work?

Thanks.


----------



## dirtech (Apr 9, 2010)

I think a 15mm would be the correct size but the 17mm one I'm using is working great. Definately a more eloquent solution would be to use the correct size driver and solder it in place.


----------

